# Raptors @ Kings, Nov. 12th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........9:00 EST, RapsTV_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0297.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0032.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1023.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0015.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0369.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0003.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-kings-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 06 -- 12 November 2006
Raptors (2-3) @ Kings (3-2)
_A loss to the surging Atlanta Hawks put the Raptors under .500 going into a five game road trip, starting tonight in Sacramento. The Kings are coming off a victory at home against the Detroit Pistons in which sweet-shooting third year player Kevin Martin scored 30 points and veteran forward Kenny Thomas added 15 rebounds. The two teams split the season series last year in two high-scoring affairs including a memorable 124-123 overtime victory for the Raptors, a game in which Chris Bosh was ejected for arguing with the officials after fouling out of the game. Raptors head coach Sam Mitchell has expressed a desire to change the starting lineup but whether or not it will happen tonight will be a game-time decision._​</td></table>​


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Poop.

I can see the conflict already. Desparate Houswives versus the Raps game. Me versus my g/f.

Good thing there's game in an hour.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

shookem said:


> Poop.
> 
> I can see the conflict already. Desparate Houswives versus the Raps game. Me versus my g/f.
> 
> Good thing there's game in an hour.


someones is whipped....hahaha..j/k

as for the game...only if we had Hoffa, he always had a big game in Sacto for some reason. But its vital to win this game get this road trip started off on the right foot.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

This will be our most crucial game of the season thus far in terms of momentum. We need this one.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

raps bench must step up for this road trip. fred chris an joey must hav big games cause the euros are still weak.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I forgot it's Fred Jones against John Salmons tonight. So far this season Jones has better numbers besides 3p shooting, though Jones has been sharp.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Sac is clearly a better team..The only chance would be an explosion from Andrea,, if he only had some more minutes..


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Cant afford to get a slow start or it will be a blow out. I think Fred Jones should start over AP to get a better running game. Kings Win 112-94


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Play Bargani *****es..


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Is this game on TV? For crying out loud I can't find it listed anywhere on the TV guide :curse: 
Please don't tell me this one is only on Raps TV


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

why does it having to be on rapstv damnit.. i wanna go to the bar to watch this not sit at home

and if sam takes parker out of the starting lineup he should be punched in the ribs


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

**** Raptors TV. Three of the next five games are on that god damn channel.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

get sopcast guys.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

this game will be decided on how well the raptors cover kevin martin, this guy has been explosive the last few games for the kings in wins, and with bibby struggling, he will be the No. 1 or 2 offensive threat for the raps.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

*CSNWS* for Those who have satellite and no RapsTV

Their Bibby/Artest/Martin backcourt is nice, should provide a lot of problems tonight for our D


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

shookem said:


> Poop.
> 
> I can see the conflict already. Desparate Houswives versus the Raps game. Me versus my g/f.
> 
> Good thing there's game in an hour.



There's a rerun of Desperate Housewives on Thursday, maybe you can ask your g/f to watch it then. HOw do i know this? Because i do NOT watch the show.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Bibby's past form is irrelevant - guy always seems to go off on us. Bibby Bibs and the new KMart are the men to watch. Can't let them Joe Johnson us.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

WHY are our garbage players on the floor when we are down? we had a good lead with BOSH TJ and Rasho on the floor. TJ and Bosh got up to a quick start and Rasho playing solid D. Then they get subbed in by Jorge, PJ tucker, and Andrea who couldnt keep up the pace of the game and let the Kings get a double digit lead. 

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Game is getting away from us already... turnovers killing the Raptors... Sacramento shooting the lights out.


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

wow! Raptors are playing like crap. no wonder we rank so low. we only have depth if produce and i say we dont have depth. no one shoot at all. i wouldnt be surprised if we finish the season with 21 wins only.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

This team just sucks right now.

TJ leading the suck parade. Bargnani and crew are right behind.

Anyone notice that Bargs looks like he isnt having any fun? Kinda gives me the feeling he doesnt like the NBA and doesnt want to be here.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What's not to like about Kris Humphries? Every time he's on the floor he's doing something positive.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

firstrounder said:


> This team just sucks right now.
> 
> TJ leading the suck parade. Bargnani and crew are right behind.
> 
> Anyone notice that Bargs looks like he isnt having any fun? Kinda gives me the feeling he doesnt like the NBA and doesnt want to be here.



get your facts straight before you speak. With him on the floor we maintained the pace of the game, he got off to a good start with BOSH, then SAM does his stupid subsitution pattern and brings in Jose, Jorge, Andrea, Joey, and Fred Jones. Thats when we started loosing and got down by so much, now that moron Sam brought Bosh and TJ back in the game WISHING they can bring the raps back. Even Rasho played solid on D. This is stupid. WHY sub when we playing well. **** Jorge, **** Andrea just play the Americans. Pardon my french. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

DWADE4 said:


> WHY are our garbage players on the floor when we are down? we had a good lead with BOSH TJ and Rasho on the floor. TJ and Bosh got up to a quick start and Rasho playing solid D. Then they get subbed in by Jorge, PJ tucker, and Andrea who couldnt keep up the pace of the game and let the Kings get a double digit lead.
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse:


yea, im starting to not like the player rotation that Sam is coming up with....i mean putting in 3 rooks in at one time just wasnt looking good and by the time he took them out, we're down 20...plus they need to find more time for Hump right now...imo, hes a better rotation guy instead of Jorge...until Jorge can start sticking shots from outside, Humps a better option as the sub for Bosh/Rasho...he plays defense better, hustles up and down the court, and still can stick that 15-18 footer...

i was giving Sam some credit as a coach since he didnt have much talent in his first two years, but man, im starting to think i'd give him the ax before AS break if we're 8 or more games under .500


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Little run for the Raps to try and close out the half... get it to ten and we're talking.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sam going 12-deep in the first half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Looks like Peterson is starting to get his legs.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

down 15 at half...good work in the 2nd to salvage the game...get it to 10 or less by the end of the 3rd and now we're talking....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

lol, awful play run by the Raps to close out the first half. Mo Peterson with a moving three pointer behind a Bosh screen... o rly?

Rasho needs more minutes. I can't see a good reason for him to not be playing 30 a night.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

59-44 Sac at the half

Raps looking like pushovers once again. So much for getting off to a quick start

the Kings backcourt is soo much more talented than ours it's not even close. 

Apart from Bosh, I'd say Rasho was the next most impressive player. He blocked a couple shots and played good solid D while he was in.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> lol, awful play run by the Raps to close out the first half. Mo Peterson with a moving three pointer behind a Bosh screen... o rly?
> 
> Rasho needs more minutes. I can't see a good reason for him to not be playing 30 a night.


haha, i was thinking the same thing...i mean come on, you take a time out and thats what you setup?!?!...

although, Mo was feeling it late in the 2nd half...


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

TJ is a turnover machine


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *speedythief !*
> 
> Rasho needs more minutes. I can't see a good reason for him to not be playing 30 a night.


Ok, I'm not the only one then


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

haha thats a good picture of TJ!

BTW to DWADE or whatever your name is, we were losing BEFORE Sam took TJ out of the game, so dont act like TJ was playing great.

Bosh yes, Rasho yes. Certainly not TJ. 

T.J. = 
T.errible 
J.umper


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mo Peterson is looking good out there.

Rasho got the quick hook... might not see him again.

Raptors looking to play small ball. Not the worst strategy as the Kings lack size.

The Raps don't play pick and roll with Bosh much these days.

Lack of enthusiasm from the Raps tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The game isn't actually out of reach right now. Sacramento is matching our lack of energy.

Gotta get this team fired up if we want to close the gap.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Holy **** did TJ just cut to the basket with speed.

Artest hitting jumpers.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Bosh needs some help on the offensive end, or a ****load more touches if everyone else is bricking

Kings have three starters in double figures....probably all three will have 20 each by game end


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Man, we need shooters like Kevin Martin in our system. He has a wierd shot but, it goes down

Parker, Jones and Mo are just not getting it done


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Feels like a game in March when we're already fifteen games under .500 and everyone is tired.

Why are we tired in the first few weeks of the season?

In the game against the Bucks we were outstanding. Everyone had that spark in their eyes. Right now were bottoming out again. Why?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

This is too ugly, can't watch anymore

the talent level just isn't there to compete


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok you guys are down by 20+... can Bargs plllllease get some more playing time now???


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Can't say enough about the way Calderon is playing this season.

Bosh and Bargnani on together again.

We only have energy in spurts. Mussleman doing his best Lawrence Frank impression calling a time-out every time we score.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

You know what I loved about last year's team? The endless supply of scoring. Even though the raptors were a 27-win team, the games were still exciting due to the amount of points they were able to put up.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Somehow this game still isn't out of reach.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

man, we had so many opportunities to come back in this game...we made three straight stops on defense but didnt execute on offense: if we did, we'd be down under 10...

didnt get the ball enough to Bosh on offense in the 2nd half...too many jumpers, no direction on this team...gonna be a long road trip it looks like


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Somehow this game still isn't out of reach.


Annnnnnnd it is now. We haven't got it in us to come back tonight.

Raptors living at the three-point line tonight.

Bosh has hardly touched the ball in the second half.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

You know what's pathetic about this game? The players continue to deny Bosh the ball, despite being the only one who is shooting above .500 for the game, while they continue to chuck the 3-ball even though it was apparent that it wasn't there for them back in the first quarter.

What's even worse? This is the second garbage game I've seen this season, which happens to be game 6 of the season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

You don't get what you ask for, you get what you demand. Until Bosh demands the ball he's not going to get the looks he wants.

TJ shares the blame. 7 assists, 8 turnovers, lots of out-of-flow jumpers in transition.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok game over, now lets see more minutes for the Italian Stallion :banana:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Interesting note, Garbajosa has hardly played tonight. Somehow Humphries and Nesterovic didn't benefit, as both of them saw little floor time.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Weren't teams supposed to be adjusting to the Raptors style of play? Running the break, big men creating mismatch problems, a glut of versatile players, etc.? Why does Mitchell and crew continue to adapt to the opponents?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

speedythief said:


> You don't get what you ask for, you get what you demand. Until Bosh demands the ball he's not going to get the looks he wants.
> 
> TJ shares the blame. 7 assists, 8 turnovers, lots of out-of-flow jumpers in transition.


Hmm, I could've sworn BBall IQ would have a say in this...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

One more game like this in the road trip and expect headings of Mitchell outings to (re)surface.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

disgusting game to watch, sad thing is we were in this game for a bit, shows how good we could be if we could only rebound


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

madman said:


> disgusting game to watch, sad thing is we were in this game for a bit, shows how good we could be if we could only rebound


rebounding was just one of the problems in this game, and it was probably the least one.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

In case you guys wanna know, Lamarcus Aldridge played his first game today and got 10/8 (6 offensive rebounds) in just 19 minutes. 

The Blazers are winning, they've got Zach Randolph, Magloire, and Pzybilla as bigs, and yet they were still able to give minutes to their rookie. So why the hell can't the Raptors give minutes to Bargnani?!?! :curse:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

What a terrible game. Why do we suck so much?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Interesting note, Garbajosa has hardly played tonight. Somehow Humphries and Nesterovic didn't benefit, as both of them saw little floor time.


 Doesn't matter, benching Garbajosa is addition by substraction.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

didnt sam say he wanted the raps to take 100 shots per game and outrun the other teams? what happened to that game plan?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

jibe said:


> didnt sam say he wanted the raps to take 100 shots per game and outrun the other teams? what happened to that game plan?


 You can't take 100 shots when you turn the ****ing ball over every other possession.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i was hoping that this kind of game would be a thing of the past. top playoff teams almost never put forth performances like this- even bottom feeders in the playoff bracket avoid games like these. but we've already put two on the board this season. it just leaves you with an empty feeling in your stomach- virtually everything about the team has changed, at least on the most superficial of levels, and yet some of the most important things haven't changed at all.

without getting too extreme, i think even the top university teams in this country would've given the raptors a run for their money last night. if it wasn't sacramento, this 20 point blowout would've been a lot worse. at the same time, if it wasn't sacramento, who knows how we would've come out, but that's the thing: you know we still would've been torched. you just know it. we were expecting to be torched- and we didn't even care who was coming out of the opposing locker room. we were going to get blown out last night.

i don't have a solution. i'm not going to jump on the "fire sam" bandwagon or tell bryan colangelo that his euro strategy has gone up in smoke. i don't have the answer. but here are a few things that bothered me:

1) mo peterson in for andrea bargnani in the fourth. listen, i thought relatively speaking- which is operative: "relatively"- mo peterson wasn't awful last night. but imo, andrea was beginning to come out of his shell. he was _right there_ on the brink. the look in his eyes told me that he was finally breaking through (in whatever clandestine way). i bet he even looked at the scoreboard a couple of times last night. and then peterson comes in and we go small. i don't normally get caught up in substitution patterns but my goodness, sam's got to explain that one for me. you don't take _that_ player out, at _that_ time in _that_ game, without knowing something the rest of us don't know. i thought it was a terrible move, and not everything leads me to that criticism. whether it changed the outcome of last night's affair is not my chief concern- i think we were going to lose regardless- i think the move to take bargnani out of the game at that point could have an adverse impact on the squad for some time into the future. if i had to hazard a guess, i'd say that sam mitchell was simply not paying attention to the matter, and it's time for him to stand up and be held accountable. he must've been as asleep as everyone on the bench last night.

2) teams that have played us this year have looked better on the break than we have. or more comfortable. this was on display again last night, i thought, and while we continue to yap about running running running, we're not exactly doing a good job of it. actions speak louder than words. it's time, imo, for peterson, bosh, parker and jones, specifically, to stop moving at halfspeed. if you're tired, go to the bench. if you're tired four minutes into the first quarter, go to the locker room. i was expecting us to look better from game to game, both individually and as a team, and for some reason that has not come to pass. we appear to look worse on the break now than we have at any point in the season.

3) i think it deserves repeating: actions speak louder than words. there's a fine line between professional champions and professional also-rans, and we're definitely identifying with the latter. whether it's sam mitchell, chris bosh, tj ford, morris peterson or otherwise, we talk a lot more than we perform. we are under the silent impression that just saying it will be enough ("we have to play better defense", "we have to come out and play every night", "we can't take plays off because we know there's someone on the bench wanting our minutes", "how we come out on these road trips is important because the fourth and fifth games are very tough", etc.). how is it at all possible that after friday's game vs atlanta, we somehow manage to come out of the locker room desolately, with a disparaging look on our collective face, and proceed to drag our feet for 48 minutes? i'll tell you how: you start believing that your words are enough. 

i found this to be mike james' role last year but someone has to emerge from the cancer of this team's mind and place the emphasis on performance, not the exchanges with mediatypes previewing/following the game. personally, i don't care what you have to say- go out and do it. if anything, *that is* the abovementioned 'fine line' and we have it backwards. i think the long-term culture of this 'new' team is at stake now and unless we find some true leadership from our roster of 12, we could be digging the hole a lot deeper than we realize. seriously, if i were on the coaching staff, i'd almost put a gag order on the team: "shut up and do it. don't talk. just shut up... and do it." words are less than meaningless right now.

peace


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)




----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

I agree with Ballocks.
The Bargnani subsitution in the fourth quarter was....idiotic to put it mildly.

Mitchell does not know how to harness youth and their potential, not to mention their fragile psyche. He got lucky with Villanueva because he was already furiously hungry and fit the system well right away.
Look at Graham, Bargnani and to a level, Arujuo. He treats them with disrepsect in a sense, taking them out as soon as they do a bad mistake. The only times these guys get to stay on the floor is if they're playing to their maximum best and making no mistakes at all. But come'on, who seriously expects these players to be pefect?


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

raps are not a playoff team an to expect them to win on the road is out. wat the raps must do is jell an that will take time. the big question mark is the coaching. can they do it or do the raps need a euro coach like etorre messina to jell the euro players into the nba. big question no ansers.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Its very disturbing that this club can come out so flat after what happened in the ATL game and knowing what a big road trip this is for our season.

Let's face facts. This is our team. Our new identity is one of giving up 30+ points every first Q and letting teams shoot 50% for the game. Our D is not going to significantly improve this season. Their isn't the practice time for it.

Our only hope is to improve the offensive efficiency. That means getting to the FT line more and scoring easier buckets. When you live outside the 18 foot mark your shooting will always be around 40% and that won't cut it when your D is horrible.

When I look at this Kings game I see they don't have a true C. We have three 7 footers who can all hit the 15 foot shot and pass well. So why don't we play them? Rasho and Bosh showed what a simple high/low game could look like and we don't go to it more than once a game. This was the game to post up Rasho and Bosh all night and have them hit the foul line J at a 60% clip all night. But Rasho only plays token minutes, Bargs only plays token minutes of real game time, and Bosh doesn't touch the ball in the second half.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ I also thought we had a matchup advantage in the post where our 3 7 footers could have caused more problems in the post, but for some reason....Chris was ignored in the second half and Sam Mitchell was content with us taking 18 foot jumpers at will????

The Kings knew that they had a advantage in the backcourt with Bibby/Artest/Martin and exploited the advantage, good teams play to thier strengths, while the Raps do what they struggle at the most -- shooting.

I'm starting to worry about our talent level right now, it seems like we just aren't good enough to compete and will have to overachieve every win we get. The Raps will have to consolodate some of these good players into a great player or two, if we want to be taken seriously.

Bosh needs some help and this team really has no strong second options


----------

